# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > گزارش سازی با Crystal Report > سوال: ترتیب تصاویرهنگام چاپ  در کریستال ریپورت

## reza4359

سلام دوستان من تعداد 16 تصویر را از دیتابیس میخونم و در کریستال میخوام اگه از این 16 تا مثلا 7 تا ثبت شدبه صورت هر صفحه 4 تایی چاپ کنم حالا مشکلی که هست اینه که 4 تا عکس صفحه اول را خوب نشون میده و بقیه عکسها را در صفخات بعد هر عکس را میندازه داخل یکه صفحه و بعضی ها دو تا عکس داخل یک صفحه قرار میگیره حالا برای رفع این مشکل باید چکار کرد
ممنون

----------

